# Can someone tell me about hapkido strikes



## J-kid (Sep 14, 2002)

I wanted to know about the striking done in hapkido , What is it like or conpared to TKD kungfu Boxing Muay Thai .  I really dont know much about there strikes but i am intrested please someone explain what there strikes are like.


----------



## H@pkid0ist (Sep 14, 2002)

I hope this is what you are asking about. In my dojang We have dozens of fluid ways to strike. Knife hand, ridge hand, standard fist, knuckle fist, finger strikes, back fist, bent wrist strike, elbows, feet. We use every thing we have so we are able to strike at every possible moment. Our strikes are based on sword movements (strikes) with fluid follow throughs.never just striking and thats it, but striking through the target. I hope this was clear and what you were asking about.


----------



## Eraser (Sep 14, 2002)

I second H@pkidoist post... nicely put my Hapkido Friend!!


----------



## J-kid (Sep 15, 2002)

How do people in hapkido strike with there hands.  More like a boxer or a karate student/  Or other/????


----------



## H@pkid0ist (Sep 15, 2002)

How we strike depends on whats needed. Our stance is more like a boxer's stance, but we don't box. We do not do any reverse punches at my dojang. As well my teacher renounces hook punches. If we have to go around your guard and open ourselves up to strike you, then we are playing it stupid. If one avenue of approach is blocked we just go for the next. Maybe then if the most effective ave. is blocked and we can cause it to open up by attacking elsewere, then we do so. We are the water searching for the most direct route, but able to flow into any route that opens up with whatever means available, except reverse punches and hook punches. They don't exist in our vocabularies.


----------



## strider (Sep 20, 2002)

:asian: i love both of those answers they have made me think of striking in a new way.  i firmly beleive in the soft to hard and hard to soft when im striking and it seems to be working well for me.:asian:


----------



## bdparsons (Oct 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by H@pkid0ist _
> 
> *We are the water searching for the most direct route, but able to flow into any route that opens up with whatever means available, except reverse punches and hook punches. They don't exist in our vocabularies. *




Very well stated description of the Water Principle.  Nice job.  Though your instructor doesn't teach reverse punches or hook punches, please understand that that is his/her preference, probably tied to the way he/she was taught.  These strikes are present  and used in many schools of Hapkido and are just like everything else--tools to use at the appropriate time.

Happy Training!
Bill


----------



## H@pkid0ist (Oct 4, 2002)

We are a very fluid version. My teacher studied under Yong Sul Choi and Han Jae Ji. He tries to keep it as traditional as possible to both systems, and as fluid as possible at the same time. He doesn't believe in hook and reverse punches. Also a reverse punch is karate and against our teaching.


----------



## bdparsons (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by H@pkid0ist _
> 
> *We are a very fluid version. My teacher studied under Yong Sul Choi and Han Jae Ji. He tries to keep it as traditional as possible to both systems, and as fluid as possible at the same time. He doesn't believe in hook and reverse punches. Also a reverse punch is karate and against our teaching. *



I apologize, perhaps I misuderstand what you consider to be a reverse punch.  I'm thinking that a reverse punch/strike is one done with the rear hand.  For example if I'm standing in a left leg forward stance, a reverse strike would be executed with with my right hand.  Are you saying that you only strike using the lead hand?  Are we on the same page or do I misinterpret what you mean?  I fully understand if your instructor doesn't like or want to teach these strikes, but to say the reverse punch is "karate" and not "traditional" Hapkido is blatantly wrong.  Take a look in any reputable Hapkido text and these strikes will be there.  Buy any reputable Hapkido video and you'll see these strikes.  BTW, I am a little familiar with the names you mention, Master Han, Jae Ji's signature is on my Chodan certificate from 1977.  Having seen him personally use these strikes in demonstrations, I'm a little confused as to your instructor's position, but so be it.  I'm thrilled you are pleased with your instructor and by all means, learn all you can from him, but also remember to think for yourself and get all the facts.

Happy Training!
Bill


----------



## bdparsons (Oct 5, 2002)

In the last post I misspoke, it's Master Ji, Han Jae. Not the way I typed it.

Respects,
Bill


----------



## H@pkid0ist (Oct 6, 2002)

Actually you are correct with his name reguardless of wich way you choose to use it, American or Korean. As for the reverse punch I'm refering to the traditional Karate, TKD way of punching by Having the Closed fist at the side of the body and Turning the hand from back of the fist down to It being up as you strike to make contact. You know the traditional Karate way. We are severly scolded if we strike in this way. This is one og the issues GM Ji had when he hopened his first Do Jang next to a boxing academy. This way of striking is very hard and linear, against the way we are taught to strike. It severy reduces the fluidity of your delivery. I hope this helps to describe the type of punch I am refering to.


----------



## bdparsons (Oct 6, 2002)

So how is your instructor teaching you to strike with the rear hand?  It's not uncommon for some schools to teach a quarter-turn rotation to a vertical strike for a rear hand strike, but both are acceptable, and both are still legitimate Hapkido.

Hapkido is based on one general and three specific principles which combine to make it a unique art. The general principle is known as UM-YANG and is similar to the Chinese concept of Yin-Yang. The principle of UM-YANG is reflected of the opposites which make up our world. In Hapkido opposites are represented by the way that you respond to an opponent's attack. Depending on the situation, you could respond with softer, more circular UM techniques, or you could choose to employ harder, more linear YANG techniques. More often than not both aspects are combined in a response, such as circular blocking combined with linear striking.  This general philosophy is combined with three specific principles: HWA, the principle of non-resistance, is the act of not directly opposing your opponent's strength; WON, the principle of circular motion, entails using a natural, free-flowing, circular motion to add your opponent's energy to your own; and YU, the water principle, the act of surrounding and penetrating your opponent with techniques.

Don't discount the importance of linear movement in Hapkido.  The beauty of this art is it's ability to flow between circular and linear motion.  The indirect strength of employing circular motion for direction is complimented by the direct strength of linear movement for penetration.  Without a proper appreciation for both you are limiting your options and are only getting a part of the art.

Happy Training!
Bill


----------



## H@pkid0ist (Oct 6, 2002)

We do rear hand strikes, and I don't discount linear movements when they are appropriate and applicable. In the past 22 years I have studied systems from Karate to Ju Jitsu. 6 different systems in all. I understant what is good to utilize and when. Now when I refer to reverse punches I'm talking about the simple traditional karate punch. You know, the karateka in a horse stance fist balled tight to his sides twisting his punches out as he strikes out and brings his fist back to his side as he launches the other one out. You know like karate kid.


----------



## bdparsons (Oct 6, 2002)

Gotcha, I understand.  I think something was getting lost in the translation.  Maybe it was that electrical short between my ears acting up again.  I wish you the best in your Hapkido journey, it's a great art to be a part of.

Respects,
Bill


----------



## greendragon (Oct 8, 2002)

Hey guys, 
I'm new to this forum but I really like what I see,, 
I also do Hapkido and we do have many strikes and options available.
I like to look at as a full toolbox,, for some jobs you need a hammer, some you need a screwdriver, some you need both,, etc.. etc..
We kind of use the proper strike for the job at hand, a hammerfist is appropriate in some instances, and in others a middle knuckle strike will do..
                                               Mike


----------



## Milquetoast (Oct 8, 2002)

I was taught that hapkido has many strikes, but if we learn how to punch well, everything else (including many kicks) is derivative and follows in spirit. Well, maybe that doesn't make much sense. 

It's kind of like: if you know how to swing and move your body very well in golf, in the end, you have the foundation to play most shots on any course.

So we tend to concentrate on perfecting a few basic things.


----------



## Chris from CT (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by greendragon _
> *Hey guys,
> I'm new to this forum but I really like what I see,  *



Hey, Mike.
It's glad to see you're here.  Welcome aboard!   
It's a good place to discuss all kinds of Hapkido.  We don't have to agree, but we do try to respect eachother.  God, I hope we can keep this going!  

Looking forward to seeing more of your posts, Bro. 

Take care


----------



## greendragon (Oct 10, 2002)

Chris,
Thanks for the info on getting here, yeah before I posted anything I cruised around the forum and read a lot of older posts and I really like the overall feel of this place, everyone seems to be respectful and open minded WOW what a concept huh,, well thanks again and I will definately enjoy... 
                                                  Michael Tomlinson


----------



## Eraser (Oct 10, 2002)

Chris,

YES I agree with ya... its' very nice to have some new "Hapkido memebers" in here... geez for awile it was just U and me in here.. .LOL

welcome everyone..
I hope we can share tremendous amounts of stories about this wonderful MA..:asian:


----------



## Chris from CT (Oct 10, 2002)

I hear ya Eraser!

Mike has a lot to share.  He is a very experienced Hapkido practitioner.  It's just a matter of _"twisting"_ it out of him.  OK, that was veerrrry dry humor.  *I* didn't even get a chuckle out of that one.  

Take care.


----------

